# 318 PTO wires, need help



## kdoregon (Aug 16, 2009)

My PTO drive belt shredded and took out 2 wires around the front of the engine. I have a blue wire left hanging at the bottom of the PTO, it seems to be intact but not connected to anything. A white wire coming from the harness near the top of the engine has been completely torn off. Looking at the front of the engine, on the right hand side, at the lower end of the PTO is a blue - purple wire also hanging loose. The engine will not turnover. Anyone know how these wires need to be connected?
Thanks,
Karl


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a manual for a 316. If no one has advice for you, I can see if my 316 is simular. Sounds like one goes to the Electric PTO on the front and one goes to the solonoid on your starter. I would readily give up this info, but by the time I located the manual, someone will have given you the correct info!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Karl, I sent a PM for you to call me.


----------



## Rozwell_Ranch (Jul 8, 2008)

Karl,

Send me an email to.

" RFD_01 at hotmail.com "

and I will send you a PDF File for your JD 318 from my JD Commercial & Consumer Products CD.

It has the info you are looking for and much more.


----------

